# New Frog Species?



## Derailz

I did a little looking and really couldn't come up with anything, so I am wondering what the general consensus is on these frogs. They are calling them Green Dendrobates species, anyone know more? Here is a link:
http://www.mikofish.com/gpage33.html They are a little ways down the page. I am not trying to push anything, but I am genuinely curious about what they are, if anyone knows, please post on here. Thanks, Bob


----------



## Derailz

oh and yes I thought about Auratus, but I don't ever remember seeing that type of pattern on an auratus.


----------



## rmelancon

Looks to be just a different morph of D. leucomelas.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Man...

Those poor animals.


----------



## black_envy

> Man...
> 
> Those poor animals.


Why, are they hybrids? :? If they are just a green morph of leuc, I want one!


----------



## UmbraSprite

No...the conditions.

They aren't looking very healthy and being kept like that explains it.


----------



## NCSUdart

none of them look unhealthy


----------



## UmbraSprite

Maybe it just looks thin next to that plump yellow leuc.

None the less plastic cups and erlenmeyer flasks aren't my idea of frog habitat. Maybe these were temporary....


----------



## Grassypeak

If you look at all the shots, you will notice that the sp. ‘Green’ in the comparison shots is also pictured in the second sp. ‘green’ shot. It has an open ring mark on its head. That one is sickly and thin compared to the sp. ‘Green’ next to it in the second sp. ‘Green’ shot (the frog on the right). If they compared the healthier looking sp. ‘Green’ to the leuc, the two would look about the same, body type wise. Therefore, I think we are just looking at a wild leuc from some un-imported local.


----------



## Derailz

I wrote to the place to ask about them and this is the response I got:
We cant ship them for they have Cites protection. What we do is take people on trips so they can see them in their natural habitat. In most trips you can spot new unidentified species of frogs.

So, I guess that explains everything except for why they were on a Wholesale list if they cannot be shipped!


----------



## NCSUdart

^^ i think people are just too used to seeing obese frogs in peoples collections. to me there is a difference between a trim looking wild frog and a sick frog


----------



## xfrogx

and if you look at any wild frog, they usually look "skinny", but are in fact very healthy, which is probably how these guys are.


----------



## markpulawski

xfrogx said:


> and if you look at any wild frog, they usually look "skinny", but are in fact very healthy, which is probably how these guys are.


Yes these are wild caught frogs and they do skinny up pretty durn quick, I saw these photos around 18 months ago, they were being offered to a vendor on this board and they are green Leucs. Almost looks like some shipped to Asia (guessing locale of the web site or photos), at any rate they look as if they are next to CB Leucs.


----------



## Otis

*hybrid*

they look like a leucomelas auratus hybrid. there is a picture of one in Jewels of the Rainforest and it looks very similiar to that. given the conditions those frogs were in, i would say they are, because anyone who keeps frogs like that is not likely to understand why hybrids are bad.


----------



## KeroKero

Considering the content of the page and what is being advertised, they would be wild frogs, not captively produced hybrids. I've seen leucs similar to that... large, lots of black, very little yellow markings on them... I thought the banded leucs were similar after seeing initial pics, but realized they weren't after seeing them in person. The frog I saw in person that looks similar was definately yellow, no orange, and had a bit of a greenish cast to it, but not to the degree the ones shown do.

They are not the healthiest looking frogs I've ever seen, but considering they were probably captured and held for a time to compare to the others, it's not that suprising.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

it looks to me like an auratus and leuc hybrid. I guess it could be a form of leucs, but I really think it's leuc X auratus


----------



## trow

Nevermind the frog's that is a very cool website with awesome pic's of fish.I love the video of cardinal tetra's.


----------



## EricM

*green luecs*

The pics are green luecomelas, just like Mark stated. There are many color forms of leucomelas in Venezuela but there are logistical nightmares to overcome in finding them and getting out alive. We had located a RED form a few years ago but trying to collect them and then get them out of the country legally didn't work out. There is blue, white, and various combinations of body and leg/ventrum color schemes.

Most people have a hard time accepting a "new" color morph of an "old time frog". Just think of the variation in tinctorius, pumilio, histrionicus, tricolor, etc. Even the range of auratus within the recent years of importation has made ten times as many locales/morphs available. There are more frogs still in the wild that 95% of the American froggers have never seen than are represented in the hobby here in the US, just in Dendrobates alone, not counting Epipes, rocket frogs etc.

Don't be too eager to jump on the hybrid wagon. Information or lack there of plus poor looking animals usually wreak of smuggling or just exporters who don't know how to care for frogs or just don't give a rats ass. Back in the 80s and early 90s lots of cool frogs landed here but most died within 24 hours. Most were toxed out, they poisoned themselves from overcrowding during collection/shipment. Frickin waste.

You got to give froggers like Mark Pepper and Marcus Breece at SNDF a lot of credit. They both have made several trips down to South America (Suriname and Panama for Marcus) and (Peru for Mark) to teach and help build the holding facilities at the exporters place. That's a buttload of personal expenses and risk for a pale skinned man. The next time you enjoy a healthy frog tip your cap to those guys. Wait until you see what's coming next.


some thoughts and rants


----------



## whitethumb

*Re: green luecs*

is there any data on this? pics? 



EricM said:


> The pics are green luecomelas, just like Mark stated. There are many color forms of leucomelas in Venezuela but there are logistical nightmares to overcome in finding them and getting out alive. We had located a RED form a few years ago but trying to collect them and then get them out of the country legally didn't work out. There is blue, white, and various combinations of body and leg/ventrum color schemes.
> 
> Most people have a hard time accepting a "new" color morph of an "old time frog". Just think of the variation in tinctorius, pumilio, histrionicus, tricolor, etc. Even the range of auratus within the recent years of importation has made ten times as many locales/morphs available. There are more frogs still in the wild that 95% of the American froggers have never seen than are represented in the hobby here in the US, just in Dendrobates alone, not counting Epipes, rocket frogs etc.
> 
> Don't be too eager to jump on the hybrid wagon. Information or lack there of plus poor looking animals usually wreak of smuggling or just exporters who don't know how to care for frogs or just don't give a rats ass. Back in the 80s and early 90s lots of cool frogs landed here but most died within 24 hours. Most were toxed out, they poisoned themselves from overcrowding during collection/shipment. Frickin waste.
> 
> You got to give froggers like Mark Pepper and Marcus Breece at SNDF a lot of credit. They both have made several trips down to South America (Suriname and Panama for Marcus) and (Peru for Mark) to teach and help build the holding facilities at the exporters place. That's a buttload of personal expenses and risk for a pale skinned man. The next time you enjoy a healthy frog tip your cap to those guys. Wait until you see what's coming next.
> 
> 
> some thoughts and rants


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Am I slow? Why can I not seem to find the pictures ??


----------



## Kevin_T82

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Am I slow? Why can I not seem to find the pictures ??


I cant find them either. I think the link has been compromised..


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Damn thanks, I'm curious to see them


----------



## hypostatic

Well this IS a 5 year old thread. The site must not exist anymore


----------



## Trey

I'd like to see some different colored leucs


----------



## Kevin_T82

hypostatic said:


> Well this IS a 5 year old thread. The site must not exist anymore


I guess you are right. I didn't notice the OP's thread date  I just saw it the 'new post' link.


----------



## jkooiman

Go to the top left of the page and click on "freshwater" select "amphibians" and there's a pic of a somewhat greenish-looking luec with a nose-rub. I was expecting something spectacular JVK


----------

